# Enzyme supplement speeds up muscle recovery



## Arnold (Jan 22, 2015)

Supplements containing enzymes such as bromelain and papain speed up muscle recovery after exertion, write sports scientists from Baylor University in Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise. In the study the researchers did a trial with 29 male students who exercised regularly in their free time. After training, protease enzymes break down damaged tissues.

*Read More...*


----------

